
The Complete List of Who’s Been Charged in the College Admissions Scandal - sahin-boydas
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/complete-list-charged-college-admissions-211212373.html
======
sahin-boydas
The 'ringleaders': William Rick Singer, owner of Edge College & Career Network
and CEO of the Key Worldwide Foundation

Mark Riddell

Rudolph Meredith, the former head women’s soccer coach at Yale University

John Vandemoer, head sailing coach at Stanford University

David Sidoo, Vancouver businessman and former Canadian Football League player

The 'clients': Lori Loughlin, actress known best for her roles on Full House,
Fuller House, and 90210.

Ali Khosroshahin, former USC women’s soccer coach

Elisabeth Kimmel, owner and president of a media company

Marjorie Klapper, co-owner of jewelry business

Toby MacFarlane, former senior executive at a title insurance company

Steven Masera, accountant and financial officer for the Edge College & Career
Network and the Key Worldwide Foundation

William McGlashan, founder and managing partner at private equity company TPG
Growth

Gregory Abbott, founder and chairman of food and beverage packing company
International Dispensing Corp.

Marcia Abbott, wife of Gregory Abbott

Gamal Abdelaziz, former Wynn Resorts and MGM Resorts executive

Diane Blake, executive at a retail merchandising firm

Todd Blake, entrepreneur and investor

Jane Buckingham, founder and president of consumer insights firm Trendera

Amy Colburn

Gregory Colburn, a radiation oncologist

Igor Dvorskiy, director of a private elementary and high school and a test
administrator for the College Board and ACT

Manuel Henriquez, founder, chairman and CEO of a publicly traded specialty
finance company

Douglas Hodge, former CEO of investment management company

Felicity Huffman, actress known best for her roles on Trans America, Christmas
with the Kranks, and Raising Helen

Agustin Huneeus Jr., owner of wine vineyards

Bruce Isackson, president of real estate development firm WP Investments

Davina Isackson

Michelle Janavs, former executive of Hot Pockets

Laura Janke, former assistant coach of women’s soccer at the University of
Southern California.

Gordon Ernst, former head coach of men and women’s tennis at Georgetown
University

William Ferguson, former women’s volleyball coach at Wake Forest University

Robert Flaxman, president of a private tennis academy in Houston

Gordon Caplan, co-chairman of an international law firm based in New York
City;

Michael Center, head coach of men’s tennis at the University of Texas at
Austin

I-Hsin “Joey” Chen, operates a provider of warehousing and related services
for the shipping industry

Martin Fox, president of a private tennis academy in Houston

Mossimo Giannulli, fashion designer at Mossimo, sold at Target

Donna Heinel, senior associate athletic director at the University of Southern
California;

Elizabeth Henriquez

Rudolph Meredith, the former head women’s soccer coach at Yale University

Marci Palatella

Jorge Salcedo, former head coach of men’s soccer at the University of
California at Los Angeles

Mikaela Sanford, employee of the Edge College & Career Network and the Key
Worldwide Foundation

Peter Jan Sartorio, founder and president of Nate's and PJ's Foods

Stephen Semprevivo, Chief Strategy and Growth Officer, Cydcor, LLC

